# Anyone taking this medication?



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Getting older really does suck sometimes. I find myself feeling blue, and now with LD. I read that taking Wellbutrin helps for some women with LD because of menopause. Anyone on it and find they have had a increase? Have always taken herbs for the LD, but now that im getting older it really seems to have taken a hard dip recently.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

wife takes it. She is already HD so I don't know if I see a change in that although that is a well known side effect; it has decreased her appetite quite a bit. She has lost about 25 lbs on it the last 6 mo or so.


----------

